# systray wont load



## loopydeed (Feb 6, 2003)

When I turn my comp. on, it loads as far as the desktop wallpaper picture and has the busy cursor on and then stops like it is done loading but then I am unable to do anything. When I press ctrl + alt + del, the only thing running is Explorer. Before it would have Explorer and SysTray running. Please Help me!!


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

[tsg=welcome][/tsg]

Evidently you have unchecked start up items in msconfig, is scanregistry unchecked?? You could start by tapping f4 or f8 at power on every second or so until you get to a menu and choose
command prompt only the type in

scanreg /restore

with a space after the g and hit enter, but if you have disabled scanregistry in the msconfig startup you may not have a good up to date backup to restore. If you do this try to choose a date that is proir to the problem but not the oldest, most of the time it will not work, don't ask me why cause I don't know. Let us know what happens.


----------



## loopydeed (Feb 6, 2003)

I did just what you said and it seemed like it was going to work. It said it was loading a copy of registry that contained no errors and then it started to load windows and then did the same thing it has been...nothing. I can see my wallpaper pic and cannot do anything from there. Can't right click, the windows button on keyboard doesn't do anything..and ctrl + alt + del shows only Explorer running. If I ctrl+alt+del a couple of times, each time canceling the move, then Explorer no longer shows up either.
Thanx for your help


----------



## ratchet (Dec 16, 2001)

Take a look here;
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;259744

I would look at the strings mentioned, before editing make sure you create a backup.


----------



## loopydeed (Feb 6, 2003)

Well, I get an error message that reads: Registry file not found. and something about registry service may be unavailable...and then a blue screen with the error message: VFAT Device Initialization Failed. a device or resource required by VFAT is not present or is unavailable. VFAT cannot continue loading. System halted. and then the computer completely freezes. And if I do the scanreg /restore I then get the error about himem.sys file missing (when in fact it is still in the windows directory) and if I do the extract thing and replace this file using the win98 se disk then I am once again back at point "A", where I was when I sent the first post...I am sooo frustrated!! Is there any way at all I can fix this without having to reinstall windows??? My husband was killed recently and I have so many files on this computer that are his, I would really like to keep them. (too many, and files too big to put on floppies)...
thanks for your help!!


----------



## ratchet (Dec 16, 2001)

Due to the value of your files I and others recomend you find a shop to remove your Hard Drive and have it sent out to have the files recovered.


----------



## loopydeed (Feb 6, 2003)

Unfortunately I don't have the funds to be able to have a shop remove and recover files. I suppose the only other thing to do is to reinstall windows?! Is there any way to reinstall without losing the other data on the hard drive? If not, thats alright, I was just hoping I would get lucky and there would be something else I could do . I really do appreciate your help! 
Thanks again for your time and consideration!!
Have a great day!!!!


----------



## ratchet (Dec 16, 2001)

I am very hesitant to continue.

Can you start the computer in safe mode?
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;180902

If so, can you access the files you want to keep?

Is Win Zip loaded on the computer?


----------



## arty62 (Jul 21, 2001)

Recently I noticed that systray didnt show in my c-a-d until I put the "volume" icon in the tray...omce done systray showed up in msconfig startup, and c-a-d...........rt


----------



## loopydeed (Feb 6, 2003)

I cannot start on safe mode..It will actually start on safe mode, but then it does the same as every other time and just goes to my desktop and shows my wallpaper pic but I cant do ANYTHING from there.....
Yes, winzip is on that computer...
Oh, and I would try to put the volume control icon on my tray, but I cannot do anything....
Can someone tell me the basic, least lines that should be in my config file?? And could this be something that is messing me up??
Thanks so much!


----------



## HuskerDu? (Feb 1, 2003)

Loopy - what did you do to your computer just prior to it misbehaving? Were you trying to clean-up the disk by manually deleting suspicious files? Have you experienced and severe electrical storms or brownouts in your area of late? Anything?


----------



## loopydeed (Feb 6, 2003)

After talking with my son, it seems that he was in the middle of installing a DivX decoder, he got an illegal operation (doesnt remember the type of illegal op.) and when he closed that box it closed the installation box and he went to start and then went to restart and when it tried to come back on, it was doing what I have been complaining about....Can someone tell me what is the least my config file should have in it??
thanx
Oh, and no storms, brownouts, blackouts nothing!!
HuskerDu--are you ever on chat?
or if someone else might be that could help, or has some ideas--let me know....


----------



## jm100dm (May 26, 1999)

I had a similiar problem with scanreg /restore and got to it by going to c:windows\command and then entering scanreg /restore.

At that point I was able to get into safe mode and solve the problem. It's worth a shot.


----------



## loopydeed (Feb 6, 2003)

Well,when I tried to do the step by step confirmation, I say yes to everything except config file and it seemed like it was going to work and then it said the himem.sys file was missing so I had to extract the himem file and overwrite the one on my c drive, and then it told me that the "registry file not found", AGAIN, and so I did the sys c: thing and then it tells me that himem is missing to make sure its in the windows directory...which it is, so doing the extract thing again, then it gives me the registry file not found AGAIN!! I suppose I should just give up....It will still get me clear up to the desktop with nothing showing except my wallpaper pic and c-a-d only shows explorer. And still I cannot do ANYTHING.


----------



## jm100dm (May 26, 1999)

Did you try my suggestion?


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

Would reinstalling window work? might be the safest way to protect those valuable files.....just a thought


----------



## loopydeed (Feb 6, 2003)

jm100dm, Yes I did try your suggestion, and still I was left where I last posted.....

brindle--can I reinstall windows without losing the files and pics and other stuff I have saved on my hard drive?????? If so, how do I go about this?? I was under the impression that if I reinstall windows it would leave my computer swiped clear with only windows left on it..??...
To all who have replied to my post....Thank you soooo much for suggestions and help!!! 
deed


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

if you format you will lose all.........but if you just reinstall windows you will not lose anything......your os is 98se right?


----------



## loopydeed (Feb 6, 2003)

brindle, yes, I am running windows 98se. I cannot even start in safe mode. The farthest I can get is I can get windows to start to open up and it goes to my desktop wallpaper pic and then when the busy cursor stops blinking it still only shows my wallpaper picture but no icons are on the desktop. I can move my cursor around with my mouse but cannot right click and have anything happen or pushing my windows key on the keyboard doesnt make the start menu come up. Basically, all I can do from there is ctrl + alt + del to restart the computer. If I try to start in safe mode with cd support I end up at a dos prompt. So how should I go about reinstalling windows 98se without having to format?? Thank you 
any help from anyone would be helpful...
someone suggested maybe it was a virus, but I dont know how to check from dos


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

I would verify this with someone you have trusted in
the past with your computer. I only say this because of the 
pensonal value of the information you have on your HD.Good Luck
you have been without a puter way to long. By the way all I have checked in msconfig is zone alarm and my puter runs great.
Brett

If you want to enter safe mode hold down the shift key at boot.
To reinstall windows

Insert the Windows 98 Startup disk in your floppy disk drive, and then restart your computer. 
When the Windows 98 Startup menu is displayed, select the Start computer with CD-ROM support menu option, and then press Enter. 
Insert the Windows 98 CD-ROM in the CD-ROM drive, type the following at the command prompt X: and then press Enter. Now that you are at the X: prompt type setup.
**NOTE**
"X" is the drive letter that is assigned to your CD-ROM drive in these instructions. 
When you receive this message, Please wait while the Setup initializes. Setup is now going to perform a routine check on your system. To continue press Enter. Press Enter. 
Follow the instructions on the screen to complete the Setup procedure: 
Windows 98 Setup can be divided into the following phases:

Pre-file copy phase 
File copy phase 
Enumeration/detection phase 
Configuring system settings 
Configuring Internet Explorer settings 
1.) Pre-File Copy Phase

During this phase, Windows 98 Setup runs ScanDisk on the hard disk, sets up the Windows 98 Setup Wizard, determines the folder in which to install Windows 98, prompts you for your CD Key number, and determines the components to be installed with Windows 98.

Windows 98 Setup first displays the End User License Agreement (EULA). When you accept the EULA, Windows 98 Setup prompts you for your CD Key number. The CD Key number is a twenty-five digit value located on the back of the Windows 98 CD-ROM sleeve.

When you run Windows 98 Setup from within Microsoft Windows 95, Setup automatically installs Windows 98 to the same folder in which Windows 95 is installed. When you run Windows 98 Setup from Windows 3.1 or MS-DOS, you are prompted for the folder in which to install Windows 98.

Windows 98 Setup then runs ScanReg to test the integrity of the registry. ScanReg also makes a backup copy of the registry at this point.

You are then prompted to save system files from the previous operating system. Saving these files enables to uninstall Windows 98. Note that if you convert your hard disk to FAT32, you no longer have the option to uninstall Windows 98.

Windows 98 Setup then determines what components to install based on the following criteria:

If you run Windows 98 Setup from within Windows 95, Windows 98 Setup automatically installs the same components that are installed in Windows 95. 
If you run Windows 98 Setup from MS-DOS or from within Windows 3.1, you are prompted to perform a Typical, Portable, Compact, or Custom Setup. 
After you select a Setup option, you are prompted for the locale for the Internet channels.

You are then prompted to create a Windows 98 Startup disk. After you create a Windows 98 startup disk, Setup proceeds to the file copy phase.

2.) File Copy Phase

During this phase, Windows 98 Setup copies the files needed to complete Setup. This involves copying files from the Windows 98 CD-ROM or shared network drive to your local hard disk.

3.) Enumeration/Detection Phase

During this phase, Windows 98 Setup determines what hardware components are installed in your computer. This phase requires you to restart your computer either once or twice, depending on the type of hardware in your computer. This Setup phase can be identified by the Setting Up Hardware screen.

4.) Configuring System Settings

During this phase, Windows 98 Setup configures Control Panel, prompts you for the appropriate time zone, and finalizes system settings in preparation for the first time Windows 98 is started.

5.) Configuring Internet Explorer Settings

During this phase, which occurs when Windows 98 Setup restarts for the last time, Internet Explorer configures personal settings and any other optional Internet utilities installed with Windows 98.


----------



## loopydeed (Feb 6, 2003)

And if I follow the directions just as you show here, is it true that I shouldn't lose the other data and pics and files and things that are already on my computer?? I just want to RE-install windows 98se on a computer that I was already running windows 98se, before it crashed....
thank you


----------



## jm100dm (May 26, 1999)

To reconfirm: No your files should all stall in tact. All windows does is replace windows files with known good files off your cd. Everything you have should still be in place.


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

bump


----------



## Kento (Aug 2, 2000)

If you're going to reinstall windows over top the current install then make sure you point the install to C:\Windows or setup will create a folder called windows.000 and install into that and you don't want that to happen. After you're able to access windows again then i would suggest you get a cd-rw and back up those important files you mentioned to cd's. You never know when a serious problem can strike resulting in the loss of your data. For now (after getting back into windows) you could upload copies of all those files to a web storage site and use it as a temporary backup. Click: http://useful.webwizards.net/wbfs.htm


----------



## loopydeed (Feb 6, 2003)

Well, I did the windows 98se re-install and it all looked good. Like everything was going great and then when I was done, it went to my desktop pic, and it still does the same thing as before I reinstalled windows---nothing. If I ctrl+alt+del, I still only get Explorer as the only running program. No systray on there at all. Any ideas??


----------



## jm100dm (May 26, 1999)

When you get to that point can you use the computer? If so go to run/start type in msconfig select ok. Which startup are you using? If selective are there check marks in the process system.ini and process win.ini files. If not check them both apply and restart.

Does this help at all?


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

When you say you extracted files from your 98se CD, did you use SFC and chose scan for altered files?


----------



## loopydeed (Feb 6, 2003)

No, I cannot use the computer at all. My cursor will move but there are no icons on my desktop, and right clicking doesnt do anything and pushing the "windows"button that usually makes my start list come up, doesnt do anything. The only thing I can do from there is ctrl+alt+del and restart. 
I didnt use the check for altered files.....could someone tell me exactly how to do this.... I don't mean to be totally stupid, I really do appreciate the help!!!!


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

I don't have systray in my C-A-D either. I have lost my tray icons before but if I put the cursor in the bottom left corner where the start button is suppose to be and click it works. it might be worth a try.....I'm lost sorry I can't be of more help. need train or del or steam to jump in here and many others. please let us all know when you have this problem resolved and what the solution was. I feel bad not able to be of more help


----------



## jm100dm (May 26, 1999)

Back to the reinstall of windows. How did you do this ? From cab files or a windows cd? Tell us a little about what happened when you re-installed. Did it restart a few times looking for drivers? how far did you appear to get? Any error messages ? Anything that you can remember. Were there any messages in dos that you recall? Just trying to help figure this out. A re-install should have got you back into windows. Would it be worth trying again?

You had asked about config.sys Below is mine. Not sure if that will help at all.

DEVICE=C:\WINDOWS\HIMEM.SYS
DEVICE=C:\WINDOWS\EMM386.EXE

Do you have access to another hard drive. What I'm thinking is a different hard-drive could be installed and set as your master and the original one could possibly be accessed through it. Just a thought.


----------



## loopydeed (Feb 6, 2003)

Well, I used a CD to re-install windows 98se. It went through the setup just like it should, and I had it reinstall over the old windows. I was hoping it would give me some sort of "repair" option, but I never did see such a thing. I didn't get any error messages at all. I do have access to another hard drive, and I would really appreciate it if someone would tell me step by step how to go about hooking up another hard drive. I wondered too if it would be possible to hook up another hard drive and transfer over the things I want to save off my computer so then if I had to I could just wipe it clean and start from scratch. I really dont understand why reinstalling didnt solve my problem. The only error messages I have ever gotten were the Himem.sys missing, when in fact it was in my windows directory. And then when I fixed that, I got the registry not found message......then I went back to an old copy of the registry before problems, and it said it was all good but in fact it didn't work!!


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

JM100
"Do you have access to another hard drive. What I'm thinking is a different hard-drive could be installed and set as your master and the original one could possibly be accessed through it. Just a thought."
What an excellant idea. A 10 minute fix and she should have a working HD and access to all files on the slave drive. Great idea.


----------



## loopydeed (Feb 6, 2003)

Well, I moved the computer into the living room and plugged it in and it came up with the safe mode menu, (because it hadn't been shut down properly before) and I'm not sure why but I clicked the command prompt only and when it came up I changed over to the c:\windows directory and then typed in win and weird enough (as I have tried this before and it did NO good).......it came up like it should... Then while I was going to navigate to the system info file, an illegal operation of "tapisrv". I don't know what that particular file is...When I went to the sys config utility and looked at the win.ini tab by the windows heading this is what it said:
NULLPORT=NONE
Spooler=yes
noload=G:\setup.exewpsload.exe
norun=c:\windows\system\dntws.exe
device=CanonBJC-620,wpscs,LPT1

is it supposed to say "noload" and "norun"?????
and when I went to system file checker I get scanreg illegal operation and then sfc illegal operation and couldnt get it to run a file check... 
then when I tried to restart the computer it gave me some VFAT error thing that it did before and I shut my computer off and unhooked the cable to the hard drive and hooked it back up again and turned it on and it worked again!!!!!!! WEIRD!!
does anyone know why this might happen??
I didnt read through all of the last reply before typing this, so Im going back and read through it.....I just wanted to put this on here....


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Your getting a lot of errors that don't add up,, usually thats caused by bad ram,, is it possible for you to remove some a stick at a time, Then run it and see what happens.

Also a failing power supply can cause errors at different times and different errors. You might try disconnecting a floppy or cd to lower the load and test that.


----------



## jm100dm (May 26, 1999)

Sounds like you are back into your computer. Glad to hear that. Time to get a backup done so you'll have another copy of your important files in case you experience future problems. As you said you have another hard-drive so you could use one of them as a backup device. if you need help with that just ask and someone should be able to step you through it.

Quote
"noload=G:\setup.exe wpsload.exe 
norun=c:\windows\system\dntws.exe "

Is G: a cd-rom?
I don't know what these files are but they are not loading as per noload= and norun=. Sorry but I don't know if they are or are not needed. I do believe that noload=G:setup.exe would prevent any setup files from running on your g: drive. Also I placed a space between the two noload files, was that just a type error?

off topic: I noticed your last post appeared twice. By going to one of them and selecting edit you will be given the option to delete it.

------------------------
xcks 
Welcome to TSG. Thanks for the input. Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

wpsload.exe Is a canon scanner, printer or camera. Do you have a cannon scanner? did you have trouble with the install?


----------

